# [SOLVED] System Fan Failed



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have a HP desktop with quad core 2 processor, 2 gb ram and 512 graphics card. This morning when i turned the pc on i got a message saying the System Fan has failed needs servicing. What does actually mean?? Has the fan failed to deliver the sufficient amount of cooling or has it malfunctioned??

Is it referring to processor fan or wat? can you please help and give me a solution.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

take the side off and check the cpu fan is turning and not clogged with dust
if it's not turning and clean replace it


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

so its more like just dust or w.e stopping the fan from working?? can i use the pc in the mean time or does it poss a threat off over heating the pc and fry everything. Cuz i am not at home for 1 week but bro will want to use pc...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

could be a problem it should close the computer down if it is the cpu fan


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

apparantely it still me use the pc so i dont know which fan is referring to...is there another fan in all these new pc's that cools down everything and they named it "SYSTEM FAN"??


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

Of course not !! PLEASE DO NOT USE YOUR PC IF YOUR CPU FAN OR PSU FAN HAS STOPPED WORKING. Stopped PSU fan will not cause much damage but if the cooling fan above your processor is is stopped then it may burn your processor in few hours of continuous use...


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

First, i am on mobile. So my replies would be a little bit slower. Please forgive me.
What you should do is unskrew the outer chassis cover and see actually which fan is not working.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

yea i just got my bro to turn the pc on again to see the exact the error message but no error message came up..i so dont know and also when we turn the pc you can actually hear the a noise of the fan turning on.

so i dont know i wud of thought that the pc would throw the error message everytime..maybe it failed to initialise and has fixed itself or w.e

but yea i will leave it off until i get back home on friday and have a look at the fans. cheers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

look in the bios and check the speed of the fan


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

Ok let me know what happens on friday. I will see this thread on friday. Till then do not start the pc if the fan is not working


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

Hey... What happened? Did you see anything?


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

i checked everyting, all fans seem to be working and there was nothing that was stopping them, although i did clean them. Even the PSU fan was working so i dont know why the message came up...

it doesnt come up now..


----------



## abhik66 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: System Fan Failed*

I think the fan that was giving error failed for one time only and started after the restart. Or there may be a loose connection which you may have fixed. Anyways i think your problem is solved. Cheers!!
Write again if you have any problem...


----------

